# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  A proposito del Codigo de Consumo

## ruben77

Las noticias que nos llegan indican claramente que este gobierno con su presidente al mando (Garcia Perez), no desea etiquetar los alimentos transgenicos, mas alla de enorme comercio ilegal en la actualidad , llamese maiz amarillo duro transgenico, aceite de soya, y otros derivados de la soya, por ser lo mas importantes, que son ingresados sin ningun tipo de control, si son transgenicos o no. 
Es la misma politica de siempre, y los que pagan los platos rotos son los mismos de siempre (el pueblo peruano) y los que se enriquecen? ya sabemos quienes son. 
Y para recordarles la historia, que el 11 de octubre del 2007 en palacio de gobierno se reunieron Altos ejecutivos de MONSANTO con el mismisimo Jefe de Estado, para establecer sus planes de negocios.
¿es posible que los negocios se tengan que informar directamente al Jefe de Estado?, bueno parece que si , asi es nuestro pais y con este presidente. 
Nos queda cuidarnos de lo que comemos, y seguir exigiendo el etiquetado de los trasngenicos de los alimentos y su prohibicion de sus siembra de tales semillas en esta tierra: Unos de los pocos centro geograficos de diversidad genetica que tiene el mundoTemas similares: Artículo: Consumo de café en Perú crecería 20% en 2010 Artículo: Minag descarta presión empresarial por excluir transgénicos en Código de Consumo India: consumo de frutas bordea los 42 millones de toneladas al año Nuevo código de consumo necesita de la participación de todos Consumo per cápita de arroz en Perú es de 45 kilos al año

----------


## jaimedr

Definitivamente existen muchas presiones para que no se apruebe el etiquetado obligatorio de los productos transgénicos, y prueba de ello es el tremendo papelón que hacen nuestros políticos cada vez que salen a decir que "científicamente" no se ha comprobado que sean perjudiciales este tipo de productos y que por eso no es necesario hacer la distinción. Será que acaso no se dan cuenta de que independientemente que sea o no perjudicial, la gente tiene derecho a saber ¿¿que es lo que esta consumiendo???. 
La Unión Europea obliga al etiquetado de productos transgénicos, ¿porque nosotros no podemos hacer lo mismo?, o es que por alla no saben lo que hacen, es simple lógica!!!, si quieres consumir transgénicos, alla tú, pero si no quieres, pues consumes otra cosa y para eso lees la etiqueta. Aca los politicos se escudan en los estudios de instituciones internacionales que dicen que no pasa nada.... ¿¿y quién creen que financia esos estudios científicos de tantos años y tan costosos?? ..... EEUU !!!, ¿¿y quién es el principal productor de transgénicos??.... EEUU !!!,..... entonces pues!!, a quién quieren sorprender??. 
Pienso que la verdadera catástrofe que las empresas involucradas quieren evitar a toda costa, es que se vean en la obligación de declarar en la etiqueta de sus productos estrellas algún componente transgénico. Imagínense la sorpresa de los consumidores cuando se enteren que su aceite favorito, el que vienen utilizando desde hace varios años o que el cereal que todas las mañanas les dan a sus hijos es transgénico. Bueno, ahi esta la sencilla razón por la que no se quiere el etiquetado, y por lo visto son muchos los productos que estamos consumiendo a diario sin saber que son realmente. 
Yo no digo que la transgénesis sea mala, es más, se utiliza en la síntesis de medicamentos y es muy útil en varios otros rubros a nivel mundial desde hace muchisimos años y nadie se ha hecho mayores problemas por eso; pero la verdad da bronca no saber que es lo que se esta comiendo uno y eso es lo que exigiría, así que como menciona el compañero Rubén77, no nos queda más que seguir exigiendo el etiquetado.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Coincido con ustedes en que todo producto transgénico, o derivado de éstos, debe ser debidamente informado a los consumidores en el etiquetado de dichos productos. 
Les dejo un artículo relacionado por si les interesa. Saludos.   *El derecho a la información: Anteproyecto de Ley 2601* OPINIONES SOBRE ETIQUETA INFORMATIVA PARA TRANSGÉNICOS   _En tanto el Congreso de la República se rehúsa a debatir el anteproyecto Ley 2601 o Ley de Etiquetamiento de Productos Transgénicos (información sobre el origen del producto en los empaques), diferentes autoridades y entendidos en la materia opinaron sobre el derecho a la información del origen (natural o transgénico) de los productos dentro del Código del Consumidor._   *Por:* Luis Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* A pesar que la Comisión Agraria del Congreso no se ha pronunciado oficialmente sobre el anteproyecto Ley 2601; la congresista Janeth Cajahuanca, integrante de este grupo de trabajo, manifestó a Agraria.pe su apoyo al anteproyecto, porque considera que la información es el derecho de todo consumidor. 
“Tenemos que estar seguros de lo que consumimos. El etiquetamiento de transgénicos tiene que estar dentro del Código del Consumidor”, señaló Cajahuanca. 
Para el gerente adjunto de la Asociación de Promoción Agraria (ASPA), Raúl Chau Ayón, los productores y las empresas agropecuarias están obligados a brindar la información del origen natural o transgénico del producto. 
En ese sentido, Ymelda Montoro, coordinadora de la Unidad de Incidencia Política de la Red de Acción en Agricultura Política (RAAA), informó que algunos productos, como el aceite vegetal y galletas de soya o harina, tienen componentes transgénicos y que éstos deben portar una etiqueta de información de sus contenidos. 
Montoro aseguró que una prohibición temporal de 10 años de la comercialización de semillas y productos transgénicos, sería suficiente tiempo para crear un marco normativo que investigue, regule y permita la comercialización de la misma. 
Por su parte, el Dr. Ilko Rogovich, representante de la Sociedad Peruana de Defensa del Ambiente (SPDA), indicó que la información en los empaques no genera ninguna carga económica para el productor o empresario. “Se debe informar si el producto cuenta con el elemento transgénico. Es el derecho de todo consumidor”, sostuvo Rogovich.    *DATOS:*  
Según fuentes del Ministerio del Ambiente, las semillas transgénicas de maíz amarillo duro siguen siendo estudiadas por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMC). En la actualidad la OMC no descarta la nocividad para la salud del maíz amarillo transgénico.

----------

